# How do I be a good girlfriend?



## amyloveskitties (Jun 28, 2012)

What are some cute girl-friendy things I can do to and around my bf?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 28, 2012)

??? Why can't you just be yourself?


----------



## Pancua (Jun 28, 2012)

Why are you dating in the first place? Obviously you are doing something right.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with Divadoll - be yourself.

Besides, some cute things can really grate on a guy


----------



## divadoll (Jun 29, 2012)

I think this may work against you if he feels you are being fake?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2012)

Rule Number 1: Learn you don't have to do cute girly things to and around your boyfriend.  Somehow you got a boyfriend without asking for this advice so he obviously likes you for a reason. Just be yourself.


----------



## amyloveskitties (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys!!!! Its my first BF!!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 30, 2012)

Enjoy your new relationship!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 1, 2012)

It will come naturally. You don't have to try to look cute. He'll see it, in his own way.


----------



## kerialewis (May 24, 2013)

i agree with everyone just be YOU ,look at it this way he already love you the way you are ,and that's all that matters,..just go with the flow and enjoy your new relationship...good luck bby doll!!!!!!!!!1


----------

